
Flights API - nicomfe
Im starting to build a website for searching flight tickets. 
Any recommendation for a good, cheap (or even better, free) API to use?
======
yousifa
Not sure what this gives you, but this is the google flights API

[https://developers.google.com/qpx-
express/](https://developers.google.com/qpx-express/)

------
ashitlerferad
Use all of the APIs so you get more coverage.

~~~
nicomfe
Yeah, i was thinking on doing that. But Ill start with just a couple to try
out the concept first

